# Temperature gauge



## dgd7540 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have a John Deere 5105. I’ve replaced the template sensor and cleaned the battery ground. When I first start the tractor the temperature gauge will jump to a little over 1/2. After running for just a couple minutes it will peg the gauge to max or will fluctuate between 3/4 and max. I open the radiator cap and the tractor is not running hot. Any suggestions?


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Make sure to clean the ground connection behind the battery. The chassis harness grounds at that connection and is known to cause gauge problems. Take the bolt out and clean wire ends and sand the frame until shiny. Bolt it back down with a new bolt and see if problem goes away.


----------

